# Heart Baby Blanket Knitting Pattern



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

I guess I'm thinking about Valentines Day. This blanket looks so cute and seems like it would be fairly easy to do.

http://www.reliefshare.org/wordpress/2012/02/26/freeheartknittedblanketpattern/


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I made one in pink for mybneic and it was very pretty!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That looks lovely, thank you for the link :thumbup:


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice. Easy peasy.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

It's beautiful! Have bookmarked. Many thanks for posting.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful..I will do one up in Periwinkle Blue or Lilac...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is so sweet


----------



## Brendij (Jul 14, 2012)

I too love the blanket! Both of my daughters are expecting a week apart in August. I am definitely going to knit one for each of them! Thank you for sharing such a sweet pattern.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very cute. Thanks for the link.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for the link..


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Lovely blanket, thx for the link.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

TexasKnitem said:


> I guess I'm thinking about Valentines Day. This blanket looks so cute and seems like it would be fairly easy to do.
> 
> http://www.reliefshare.org/wordpress/2012/02/26/freeheartknittedblanketpattern/


Thank you so much for sharing this link. I have bookmarked it.


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

I made this blanket for each of my 4 grandchildren. It knits up easily and was fun to do. I hope you have fun making it too.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice pattern. Have printed it out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

This question is for "bookpushr". Since you've already made this several times, do you think it could be made using a cotton yarn instead of acrylic? I'm not very good at thinking "outside the box". Always follow patterns to the letter but my daughter likes cotton. Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Hobby Lobby's I Love This Cotton (100% cotton) ought to work well with this pattern. I've made baby garments with I Love This Cotton yarn and size 6 needles and they are VERY soft.



howslady said:


> This question is for "bookpushr". Since you've already made this several times, do you think it could be made using a cotton yarn instead of acrylic? I'm not very good at thinking "outside the box". Always follow patterns to the letter but my daughter likes cotton. Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

Thank you to the great state of Texas for that answer. Will look into that yarn and get started for a July grandchild.


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

howslady, I think it could be knitted in a light cotton yarn or even a cotton blend. I loved the Bernat Satin though because it came out so soft. I recently bought several skiens of I Love This Yarn from Hobby Lobby that is a cotton blend and it knits up very nicely. Good luck on your blanket!


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for your info......will look at these yarns.


----------

